# Stabifix Stabisol 300



## Cervantes (30/12/14)

Hi,

I scored some of this a while back and believe that it's the same stuff the the Williams Warn system uses for clarification/flocculation.

http://www.stabifix.de/stabisol

Does anyone have any experience with this? How is it used? Does it work?


----------



## Dunkelbrau (31/12/14)

Add to the fermenter like gelatine, if I recall correctly its 2L/100hL so something ridiculous like 0.2mL per litre. 

Chill the beer, add stabisol, let it sit for a few days, once clear filter.


----------



## Black n Tan (31/12/14)

where did you get it cervantes?


----------



## Cervantes (31/12/14)

Thanks for the reply Dunkelbrau.

I was given it when I bought a couple of kegs from a guy who was emigrating. So have no idea where you'd get it outside of Germany.

From the look of it on the manufacturers website it appears that it's used by industrial brewers.


----------



## chemfish (31/12/14)

Sounds like something you put on a cut

"Been out drinking and got stabbed in the face?..... use stabisol to sterilise the wound then stabifix it!"


----------

